

Light Lane concept would protect cyclists, bring Tron to life - frisco
http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/16/light-lane-concept-would-protect-cyclists-bring-tron-to-life/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is a repeat of

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=437321>

where it already has many comments.

